# 1940-41 Dayton



## oskisan (Jan 17, 2022)

Ran across this on facebook. This is not my bike, but a real beauty and pretty damn tempting!!!!





__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## oskisan (Jan 17, 2022)

sorry about that "Login to facebook" thing... I tried to post the URL to the posting


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2022)

I believe this is the same seller that posted the Zep and then flaked out.V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 17, 2022)

That one sure reminds me of Scott, aka 37Fleetwood’s old bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> That one sure reminds me of Scott, aka 37Fleetwood’s old bike.



I believe Ty has Scott’s bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 18, 2022)

Maybe one of the Gitzinger bikes?


----------



## oskisan (Jan 18, 2022)

If you look at the facebook posting (or the pic I attached) the seller on facebook is Larry Helfand. I am not sure if he is a CABE member or not.


----------



## biggermustache (Jan 18, 2022)

The posting appears to be gone.


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 3, 2022)

Still there on facebook marketplace.

Huffman down to 6250.

Hawthorne ZEP back for sale too 5800.

Can't link Facebook so it will work here 😞


----------

